# Greyhound bin collection - new charges



## milliejones

This week, I received a letter from Greyhound bin services (who won the contract for household bin collection from South Dublin County Council). 

The letter consisted of  a two separate "reminder" leaflets basically saying that a new annual service charge of 60 euro was due on 1st October. I read the leaflets several times, but was still none the wiser as to what the charges for collecting my bins would be. 

The leaflets were full of obfuscation, marketing doublespeak and inane drivel - here's a sample of some of the gems:"Greyhound is pleased to announce new savings..."

  "From 1st October 2011, our customers can save and enjoy:

Reductions of 41% on the cost of black bin  collections


Free green bin collections as usual"
"[Greyhound] welcome this increase as an opportunity to create savings for our customers"

"We will reduce waste collection costs and reward recycling..."

   "No lift fees"  

  "Put your black bin out as often as you like for the same cost"

  "Save money, save the environment"​Naturally, based on the above, I assumed that the service charge of E60 per year would now cover all bin collections (black, brown, green) - happy days.

But on the second page, there was some math:


"Black bin collection cost reduced from E10.50 to E6.20


E6:20 charge based on 20kg average bin weight. You save E4.30 per collection"

So I got on to their customer 'care' section - and got the following clarifications:"The Annual Service Charge subscribes you to the Greyhound service for a year for 78 bin collections – 26 Black, 26 Brown and 26 Green. The annual charge applies to all customers.​In addition [my emphasis] to the Annual Service Charge of E60, each kilogramme of waste in the bin will be charged at:​-          31 cent per kilo for black bin waste​Our lifters register the weight of your bin – therefore you will only be charged for the waste tipped in the truck." ​So I'm left with the following questions: 

  I rarely put out a black bin (one every two-three months) as I recycle what I can - this came to an annual cost of E50, so how will I save money?  

I know that a significant number of my neighbours put out only one black bin a month - by my calculations, they won't save money either? 

  We're being actively encouraged to put out more black bins - at least two per month. How does this policy encourage households to reduce waste and/or recycle?

  If I don't pay the E60 - I won't get my "free green bin collected as usual". This will just motivate me to burn my cardboard, paper and plastic. How does this promote recycling/clean environment?

  As the lifters weigh the bins, those half-full will be charged E3:10. How can a customer be sure that their bin has not been filled by a passer-by at some point between leaving it out and collection?

  Does anyone know of cheaper disposal options. Would a personal cartrip to a landfill twice a year be more cost-effective for me?

  Are South Dublin County Council in any way still responsible for the environmental issues (eg burning rubbish) exposed by the changes to the waste collection service? 

I know there are much greater problems afoot these days, but does anyone else find the Greyhound service (and their leaflets) unacceptable?

Milo[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Nermal

I got the same letter, I'm going to switch to Thorntons (no connection), who were already cheaper but not enough to make it worth the effort of switching.


----------



## diver

I have a rental property, bins for this house are collected by Greyhound. I received the same letter and rang them to see what it was all about. As the OP has stated, there's now an annual charge plus bins will be charged by weight. I was concerned that as a landlord, I might be liable for the annual charge on these bins for the rental property.

So, off I went and rang Thorntons (who I'm with for the refuse collections in my own house) and they stated that they are just about to chance to the same billing system as Greyhound, except that the annual fee will be 50 euro. They will be writing to customers soon.

Both companies told me it's something to do with the government applying or increasing a landfill levy. So, it looks like all refuse companies are going this way.

I put my black bin out once a month, my annual refuse bill has been coming in around 120 euro for the last couple of years as I recycle so much.

These charges in no way will save me any money.

Re the rental property, I won't be paying any annual fee for someone elses refuse!


----------



## Sue Ellen

I looked at [broken link removed] and checked with them if they have an annual charge and they don't appear to have one at the moment or in the pipeline?  They were very busy on Friday because so many people had received the notification from Greyhound.  I rang Greyhound and found them to be totally unconcerned about people's reactions.

As far as I can see Access  [broken link removed] appears to be the best option but wondering if I am missing anything?

A few questions that I would need to clarify before moving:

1.  They appear to have a €40 activation fee which presumably is totally separate to any yearly fee?

2.  Do they definitely not have an annual fee applying shortly to their accounts?

3.  Is there a minimum time span that householders need to stay with them?

4.  They appear to supply free black and green bins when starting off with them (think they have yellow lid to differentiate from other companies).  Replacements are €55.00 each.  Do they need to be returned if moving to another company.

Their pay-by-lift T&Cs are [broken link removed].

Are there any other important points to bear in mind with moving to new company?


----------



## lionsden

*Why stay with greyhound ?*

Their letter was created to put a very nice spin on reality and it was so confusing that i had to switch from them.

Most bins are 30kilos and so they it will be more expensive with the change not 41% cheaper.

I looked arround and went for access waste. Even if there is a charge they are still cheaper. And they were so easy to deal with to get going only took me 3 day to be up and running.

I did get a call from someone in greyhound but it was not that they wanted to keep me as a customer it was the "others" are dearer and then it was on to the bins are their property. So not very good at dealing with a customer.

For me it does not matter who i am with but look like greyhound shot themselves in the foot with their letter that did not explain the true facts and that was totally confusing.

Lionsden.


----------



## 4th estate

This is so confusing.

Firstly, how do users know how much the bins weigh when collected? Is there any chance at all that the weight might be exaggerated? How do we know short of putting the flipping bin on a weighing scales before putting it out! It is a recipe for, well you know.

Anyway, I think pay by weight has been in force in DL/Rathdown for a while. Anyone from there like to comment on how it works for them?

So I pay 60E for the service. Then I pay X for each bin collection provided the Black one does not exceed Y. 

OK, but 60E will become 120E next year, and the excess KGs will be 10E per kg before too long.

Ballymount dump is looking good once a month!


----------



## BOXtheFOX

4th estate said:


> Ballymount dump is looking good once a month!


 
If a person only leaves out their black bin once every couple of months you are still hit for the standard annual charge. Fine if you are a heavy user but if not, most of your cost ends up in the standard annual set fee that you have to pay and cannot avoid. Can you share a black bin with a neighbour or family member?

For years now I have reduced my black bin waste down to one small bag per week, about the size of the wrapper you get your white bread in. I have shared a black bin with a family member. All garden cuttings are broken down over the winter and then ploughed back in to a vegetable patch.

Dun Laoghaire Rathdown are insisting that I pay an annual fee for their re-cycling service even though I don't use it. I am in dispute with them over this. If I do not use their service why do I have to pay for it.


----------



## milliejones

Thanks to all above for your suggestions and information re alternatives to Greyhound waste. 

But I've checked with the Ballymount landfill - it's E15 for a small car full of domestic waste (though cashier can charge extra for an overloaded car). Open Suns and bank hols too. 

There's also a list of recyclables that are free to dump - I never knew this and attach it here: 

*Materials Accepted free of charge*


Cardboard
Waste Oil
Paper
Glass Bottles and Jars
Aluminium Beverage Cans
Plastic Bottles
Plastic Bags (with recyclable symbol)
Textiles
Ink Cartridges
Batteries (domestic and car)
Fridges/Freezers
Electrical Appliances
Computer Equipment
White Goods (Washing Machines etc)
Fluorescent tubes
Light bulbs
(Note that no food-contaminated plastics or cardboard accepted in free recyclable load.) 

So I figure if I carefully segregate my waste and do a domestic carload (@E15) and a recyclable carload (free) every alternate month, this should be cost-effective - more hassle for me certainly, but I think it'll be worth it - them Greyhound leaflets really turned me right off!!

Lastly, I found this little chestnut on the South Dublin County Council FAQs webpage: *Why did South Dublin County Council choose Greyhound to continue their  waste collections?*  Greyhound was chosen for the main following reasons: 


They are committed to no further increases in waste charges to customers and  will seek to introduce reductions in charges to all customers with immediate  effect
And to think that SDCC people get paid very handsomely for such strategic decisions on behalf of the community they serve. 

Helps to steel my resolve somewhat...


----------



## AgathaC

I am so glad to find this thread. I could not make head nor tail of the demand received from Greyhound. I have a small size bin and it goes out less than 6 times in the year. There is no way that they are 'saving me money', regardless of what spin is put on it. What annoyed me also was the way that this was presented as a 'done deed'-when in fact it came out of the blue. I do not recall any suggestion in the earlier correspondence when the waste service was taken over that a yearly charge was being introduced. Like another poster I also wondered how are we supposed to know what our bins weigh, so that we know that we are being charged correctly. Time for some research into other companies, for me.


----------



## AgathaC

I am considering Citybin, their annual charge is 48e, and they are cheaper per kilo than Greyhound. Does anyone use them, and if so. is the service good?


----------



## peteb

I think the answer to the overall question was that there is higher levy being applied to landfill's by the government so as a result bin charges are rising.  Got a similar letter from Greenstar.  But they still remain cheaper than Fingal (who I believe are going to have Greenstar or someone handle the service anyway).


----------



## Sue Ellen

Have checked with Access and they don't have a yearly charge being applied and you can opt for the lift option @ €8.00 per lift.  If black bin is put out once a month they will be happy enough with that.  So think I'll go with them.

Free green bin and we don't use the brown one.


----------



## chrisboy

Sue Ellen said:


> Have checked with Access and they don't have a yearly charge being applied and you can opt for the lift option @ €8.00 per lift.  If black bin is put out once a month they will be happy enough with that.  So think I'll go with them.
> 
> Free green bin and we don't use the brown one.




Just got my letter from thorntans with their new price guidelines..

50 euro annual charge and 7.50 euro black bin lift charge, but no weight charges.


----------



## Laramie

Milliejones. My understanding is if you opt out of the refuse collection service completly and do as you want to do, arrange it yourself with occasional trips to the landfill you will still be charged a fee for use of the green recycling facilities. I have been told this by DunLaoghaire Rathdown County Council.  In otherwords if you have a black bin service then your green bin is free but if you don't have a black bin service you are charged for the green bin plus recycling facilities.


----------



## Shawady

chrisboy said:


> Just got my letter from thorntans with their new price guidelines..
> 
> 50 euro annual charge and 7.50 euro black bin lift charge, but no weight charges.


 
+1. Got an e-mail to that effect today.

Another stealth tax.


----------



## Sue Ellen

chrisboy said:


> Just got my letter from thorntans with their new price guidelines..
> 
> 50 euro annual charge and 7.50 euro black bin lift charge, but no weight charges.



So surely Access with just €8 per lift on black bin, no annual fee and no weight charges appear to be the best?


----------



## milliejones

Good evening! Thanks Sue Ellen, I took a look at the Access website and signed up for the pay-by-lift option @ E8 per black bin (with E40 setup charge). However, I also can't help thinkng that there must be a catch somewhere! Suppose just have to see.

Laramie - I had been in touch with both SDCC and Greyhound. Now I didn't specifically ask them was the E60 charge "compulsory" (as this wasn't even hinted at in the Greyhound leaflets), but in their communications to me they implied that it was not - eg I asked what would happen if I didn't pay the E60 and both said that I wouldn't get any bins (including Green) collected. (Hence the DIY route that I was considering.)

However, judging by the poor standards of information I've encountered so far in this affair, it could well be a tax. Is the charge specifially stated as compulsory in Rathdown?


----------



## Laramie

It appears that in Dun Laoghaire Rathdown the green services are free but only if you are with a registered black bin collector otherwise there is a charge (even if you don't leave out a green bin for collection).  This seems like extortion to me?


----------



## chrisboy

Sue Ellen said:


> So surely Access with just €8 per lift on black bin, no annual fee and no weight charges appear to be the best?



This would appear to be the best value, but there's a 40 euro registration fee.. 

And then 6 months down the line, the levy fee letter will arrive..


----------



## test123

City Bin are €48 annual service charge & €7 per lift, marginally cheaper than Thorntons


----------



## Sue Ellen

chrisboy said:


> This would appear to be the best value, but there's a 40 euro registration fee..
> 
> And then 6 months down the line, the levy fee letter will arrive..



I queried the €40 fee and they said it is now €24 and is used up in your bin lift fees rather than a separate charge. They will ask people to put their black bins out once a month and therefore hope not to have to introduce a yearly fee.  Nothing to lose by giving them a try.


----------



## chrisboy

Sue Ellen said:


> I queried the €40 fee and they said it is now €24 and is used up in your bin lift fees rather than a separate charge. They will ask people to put their black bins out once a month and therefore hope not to have to introduce a yearly fee.  Nothing to lose by giving them a try.



That sounds ok.. i might give them a try too so..


----------



## diver

Do Access collect refuse in the Lucan area?

Right now in Lucan, we have the choice of Thorntons, Greyhound and City Bin, all charging varying amounts in an annual fee and seperate bin lift fees thereafter. Much of a muchness between all of them.


----------



## Complainer

BOXtheFOX said:


> Dun Laoghaire Rathdown are insisting that I pay an annual fee for their re-cycling service even though I don't use it. I am in dispute with them over this. If I do not use their service why do I have to pay for it.



I thought that DLR had stopped collecting anything? Do you mean Panda charging for the green bin?


----------



## PolkaDot

I sent an email to Greyhound yesterday requesting that my account be closed as I am going to make the switch to Access.

I received the following email today:



> Thank you for your email. The service charge applies to all customers and will take effect from 01st October. Therefore, this will enable you to present your bin every week (black, brown & green on the scheduled days) for collection and only pay for the waste disposed of in the black and brown bins.
> 
> For Example: if you present your black bin and the weight registers as 1kg – all you will be charged for this is 0.31cent for the collection. The Annual Charge subscribes you to the service in order for you to be able to do this and not having to wait for a number of weeks before collection. Therefore for example in 1 months worth of collections you may only pay €3.10 for your collections (based on 10kg bin weight) and €4.60 (annual charge broken down per month) which is a saving compared to paying 10.50 for 1 lift in a month.
> 
> The new pricing structure is aimed to reduced the cost for customers over the course of the year.
> 
> If you wish to proceed with you cancellation please let me know. Unfortunately, we would have to remove the bins from your premises and Access would need to supply you with new ones.
> 
> I hope this clarifies your queries but should you require any further information please let me know.


I have just sent the following reply:



> Thanks for your detailed reply. I understand how you intend to run the  new pricing system. However, the example figures you have given below  are completely dependent on the bin weights which you have assumed? What  are these based on? I have no idea how much my full bins (black or  brown) weigh, or much I typically put out per week in terms of kg. I  assume that most of your other customers are in the same position?
> 
> I have a large black bin and a small brown bin. Can you give me any  indication of what the typical weights of these bins are? Does it vary a  lot, depending on how much households use their green and brown bins?  We already put as much as possible in our green and brown bins.
> 
> You have also used a generic statement below saying "The new pricing  structure is aimed to reduced the cost for customers over the course of the year." I don't know how you can  make this statement because it is completely dependent on how often  people put their (full) bins out. My wife and I currently only need to  put our black and brown bins out every 2 months, as there are only the  two of us. This amounts to approx €95 per year under the current pricing  structure.
> 
> Under the new pricing structure, we will have paid €60 before we  have even had a bin lifted. Lets say we use your assumed figure of €3.10  below for a black bin weight of 10kg every month. This amounts to  €37.20 over the course of a year. So I'm already at a total of €97.20  before I even have any brown bins collected.
> 
> I'm not trying to be difficult about this. I'm just trying to point  out that the new system does not suit everyone. You also seem to making  the point that if people put their bins out every week with small  amounts in them, then they will save money. This makes no sense. People  will just be paying smaller amounts more frequently, the end result is  still the same! I currently have no problem putting my bin out every two  months, it is of no issue to me. In fact, I would rather not have the  hassle of having to put 3 bins out every week.
> 
> I would also express concerns about putting out bins that are mainly  empty. A lot of households put out their bins in the morning and then  leave the house for the day for work or school etc. How is anyone to  know if a neighbour or anyone else has put more waste into your bin,  which you will then pay for. Have Greyhound considered this issue? There  will also be a general issue with the fact that people will not know if  the figures they are being charged are correct, because they won't know  the weights of their bins? Is this not going to lead to a lot of  disputes between Greyhound and their customers?
> 
> Finally, I was told on the phone yesterday that I would be allowed  to keep my bins. Access are prepared to let me use my current bins. They  will change the labels etc on them. Is it not easier for Greyhound if  they do not have to come and collect my bins? Is it really necessary for  me to give them back?


Will keep you updated on how I get on. I'm still planning on switching to access.


----------



## Sue Ellen

diver said:


> Do Access collect refuse in the Lucan area?


 
From this link it doesn't appear so.

[broken link removed]


----------



## hastalavista

diver said:


> Do Access collect refuse in the Lucan area?



I think they refuse (to) collect in Lucan


----------



## diver

Thanks SueEllen and Hastalavista....I thought not!

Great post PolkaDot. You covered all the questions and objections I had when I rang Greyhound and Thorntons.

I received a 9 month statement from Thorntons today detailing my usage and charges for the last 9 months:

black bin 8.40 x 5 lifts = 42 euro
brown bin 4.20 x 6 lifts = 25.20
green bin free
total for last 9 months = 67.20

Comparing 9 months old pricing with Greyhound's new pricing structure over the next 9 months assuming the amount of lifts are the same:

Annual service charge 50 euro per year: 37.50 for 9 months
black bin 7.50 x 5 lifts = 37.50
brown bin no change 4.20 x 6 lifts = 25.20
total for the next 9 months under new pricing structure = 100.20

An increase of 33 euro over 9 months.

And these companies are attempting to tell us that they are saving us money??????

I'm cross...enough said.


----------



## test123

Greyhound
Standing Charge 60 | per lift - black n/a | per lift - brown n/a | per kg - black 31c | per kg - brown 24c

Thorntons *pay online 5% credit
Standing Charge 47.5 | per lift - black 7.13 | per lift - brown 3.99 | per kg - black n/a | per kg - brown n/a

CityBin 
Standing Charge 48 | per lift - black 7 | per lift - brown n/a | per kg - black 25c | per kg - brown 19c | over 50kg black 15.5c

Access dont collect in my area, South Dublin prices above


----------



## csirl

> If you wish to proceed with you cancellation please let me know. Unfortunately, we would have to remove the bins from your premises and Access would need to supply you with new ones.


 

This makes me laugh. Getting Greyhound to collect their bins from your premises is a major ordeal - took them 10 weeks to collect them from my house and they only did so because my wife, after ringing them nearly every day, threatened to take the bins down to their HQ herself and cause big scene.


----------



## Laramie

We were being charged for someone else's black bin with Dun Laoghaire Rathdown Co. Council for 3 years. I phoned and wrote and emailed them to call to my home so that I could show them that the black bin I had was a completly different number. Nobody bothered to call. It was easier for them to keep billing me.

In the end and after a lot of searching I found the little card that had accompanied my black bin when I first got it back in circa 2000. I photocopied this and sent it off to them.

Eventually they acknowledged that it was not my bin but there was a suggestion that I had mixed up my bins with my neighbour. It was my fault in otherwords.

I decided to check all the bin numbers on my road over a number of days and I found that the there was a sort of sequence to the numbers of bins that my neighbours had. The bin I was being charged for incorrectly bore no resemblance to these numbers. Dun Laoghaire Rathdown said that they were unable to trace who the owner of the other bin was, at least that was what they told me.

They reluctantly reversed some of the charges but not the fixed costs. They put me through a lot of stress and upset.


----------



## Crugers

Access don't yet appear to collect from my area.

But like Greyhound they appear a little opaque in their pricing structure.

As well as the "pay per lift" they have a "Standard Account" and quote €247.50 per annum (in advance) or €22.92 per month (by DD).

But the 'sign up' process explains it is a "pay by weight" system -  but don't explain the cost breakdown!

 _"Pay-by-Weight charges will be deducted from your account.
*Collection Service Type: *__Dublin Standard Account (12 months - € 247.54)
(1 X 240 litre bin waste, 1 X 240 litre bin recycling, 1 X 140 litre bin organic, 1 X 240 litre bin waste)"

_ 
You have to go to the FAQ to find

_"*What will the pay by weight service cost?*_  

_Service: €40 per quarter urban; €50 rural_
_Black Bin: 20c per kilo_
_Green Bin: collected free of charge for our customers_"


Like Greyhound's "Promise#2" they seem to like
_*Innovative Customer Communication*_


----------



## emiszcz

Just out of curiosity I went to weight my black bin with a bathroom scale.
It is 65kg and there is still room left for more trash, in my opinion just a typical load.
So assuming that the bin is ~5kg- I'd have to pay around €18- €20 for the same amount of refuse +annual fee on top of that.
 Black bin is usually full every 6 weeks resulting in ~9 collections a year on pay per lift system.
9 collections *€10,50=€94,5
With pay per weight it would be around €220-€240.
Thank you greyhound for extraordinary savings. I’m moving to citybin.
I’ll just add that I recycle glass + whatever is allowed in the green bin. Don’t use brown bin because amount of the organic waste is minimal. Most weight is result of hundreds of nappies


----------



## AgathaC

"The average weight of the large 240L black bin is 20kg. The 140L black bin holds approx 60% of this volume i.e. 12kg and at 31 cent per kilo would cost €3.72 as opposed to the current charge of €6.00. 

The average household waste is 20kg. This is spread between the black and brown bin so therefore would be estimated at approx 10kg per bin. Therefore if you present your bin every 2 weeks - even half full (costing approx €1.55 for a 140ltr Black bin) - this will reduce your cost over the course of the year".

The above is an extract from an email I received in response to a query. I think if they didnt keep trying to tell me that they are reducing my costs-which they are not-I would probably have continued to use the service...(inertia)! Citybin for me, I think.


----------



## test123

Received an email from CityBin today, there's an additional perkg weight charge on top of the €7 per lift if you go over 50kg on your black bin.  Really wish these companies could be upfront on their websites on these new charges.

"The service fee is €48 per year and the bins are charged at €7 per lift. 
The weight threshold is 50kg, bins that go over this weight may be subject to a excess weight charge of 15.5c per kilo over the 50kg."

If as emiszcz says above typical bin load is 65kg, then Thorntons proves to be the better option


----------



## dragonfly

*cost*

Hi,
I'm with CityBin from 12/07, family of 5, no brown bin (compost bin in the garden).

I checked my black bin weights: these were beetween 27kg and 82.5kg/full bin, average 45kg. We put out our black bin 12-13 times/year (pay per lift).
With the new and better and moneysaver structure I will pay 35-45 euro extra (40-44% extra) per annum. 

I'm considering to move from CityBin to Thorntons because of the average 45kg bin weight, 30% of lifts were over 50kg in the last nearly 4 years.

No Access in my area, and the Access price page said: "Above prices are guaranteed until February 2012"...


----------



## dragonfly

what will happen with the service charge if I want change the company after october???


----------



## PolkaDot

dragonfly said:


> what will happen with the service charge if I want change the company after october???



Not sure. I would try to switch now if possible.


----------



## PolkaDot

Has anyone else been told by Greyhound that they will need to give their original SDCC bins to Greyhound if they want to cancel their account?

I am signing up with Access and they have told me to ignore Greyhound because Greyhound don't own those bins! Access are going to use my original bins. Otherwise I would need to buy new bins off them.


----------



## Crugers

From their Standard Household T&C's at [broken link removed]

_4.    GH reserves the right to remove the bins from the Customer's premises  without prior notice in certain circumstances (e.g. non payment of an  account, damaged bins that are used for purposes other than waste  disposal etc.). GH shall be entitled to charge the Customer €40 per bin,  which GH is required to recover in the event that the Customer  terminates this agreement or in the event that the Customer does not  renew the agreement with GH._


----------



## Rose Violet

*Greyhound*

I don't recall agreeing a contract with Greyhound - they were handed the business on a sliver platter from SDCC so they never supplied the bins in the first place.   A lot of people bought their bins years ago but wouldn't have the document to prove that now unless SDCC can supply them with the information!

Greyhound have really upset customers whose business they never had to tout for (just shows if you get something for nothing!) and their attitude when you call them is incredible.   I was told in a treatening voice if I didn't pay the €60 by 1st Oct my bins would be left unemptied for ages!    I reminded the "untrained staff member" that I can always go to Ballymount until I set up with a new service provider as Greyhound a not a company I with to do any further busines with.


----------



## AgathaC

Rose Violet said:


> I don't recall agreeing a contract with Greyhound - they were handed the business on a sliver platter from SDCC so they never supplied the bins in the first place. A lot of people bought their bins years ago but wouldn't have the document to prove that now unless SDCC can supply them with the information!
> 
> Greyhound have really upset customers whose business they never had to tout for (just shows if you get something for nothing!) and their attitude when you call them is incredible.


+1. The same thought had crossed my mind, I thought that we bought the grey bin as part of the initial set-up with sdcc. I have now had three missed calls over the last few weeks from Greyhound, presumably reminding me to 'pay up'! I have switched provider and am happy with the new provider.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle

AgathaC said:


> I have now had three missed calls over the last few weeks from Greyhound, presumably reminding me to 'pay up'! I have switched provider and am happy with the new provider.



I have received many calls over the last few days from this number 021 4368000.  They have on occasions left a voice message telling me to contact them if I have any questions about the recent Greyhound correspondence.  The call cuts off very quickly and I have no intentions of calling them back.  They did appear to have some details regarding the account holder name.

When I checked on Google to see who it was there are some dodgy details about it being a premium rate number.  When I rang Greyhound they said it was them and that the stuff on Google referred to people overseas discussing scams   Beware as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## PolkaDot

I have heard cases of people receiving calls from Greyhound asking them did they understand the new billing method. I think it's just Greyhound's attempts to keep customers who are rightly cancelling their accounts.


----------



## dobbins

Here's a pricelist based on a quick ring around and perusal of websites (there may be other hidden charges or T&C - I'm just going by websites and a few phone conversations). The big unknown is what happens your bins if you don't go with Greyhound (and why would you, they're the most expensive). I rang South Dublin County Council and they said Greyhound now own the bins but, to be honest, I don't know how that stands legally and I doubt Greyhound or SDCC do either. Sounds like SDCC have put no thought into the whole thing or that they really give a sh*t either but that's for a different discussion.

The guy in Access said they were going to use the existing bins anyway and would see what happened down the line. He did say, if it came to it, they would supply 3 bins for a once-off fee of €75 but they would still own them and if, down the line, you changed provider they would want them back.

Anyway, prices below.

Greyhound
=========
Annual charge : €60
Black bin: 31c per kilo
Brown bin: 24c per kilo
Green bin: free



City Bin:
=========
Option 1:
--------
Annual charge: €48
Black bin: 25c per kilo
Brown bin: 19c per kilo
Green bin: free

Option 2:
--------
Annual charge: €48
Black bin: €7 per lift
Brown bin: €4 per lift
Green bin: free

Option 3:
--------
Annual charge: €199
Black bin: free
Brown bin: free
Green bin: free

Thorntons:
==========
Option 1:
--------
Annual charge: €50
Black bin: €7.50 per lift
Brown bin: €4.20 per lift
Green bin: free

Option 2:
--------
A     Less than 400kgs     €219
B     401kgs  - 700kgs     €270
C     701kgs - 1,000kgs     €300
D     1,000kgs to 1,250kgs     €339



Greenstar
==========
not in my area



Access:
=======
Annual charge: none
Black bin: €8 per lift
Brown bin: €4.50 per lift
Green bin: free


----------



## askew70

Some further details on Access Waste, who I am considering moving to myself, from [broken link removed]:

 * Max weight of 60kg for 240L bin, 30kg for 120L bin.
 * Replacement bins are 55.00euro each (versus 40.00euro each for Thornton, as far as I can remember)
 * If cancelling the service any credit balance on the account will be forfeit.

As mentioned in previous posts they encourage you to hang on to your Greyhound bins, in which case they'll turn up and chip them (chip goes under the lid apparently), scan them, and drop your new account information off with you. You then pre-pay the account with at least 24euro and when that payment clears they'll start lifting your bins according to their schedule. They can chip and scan your bins even if the bins already have stuff in them, but they won't empty them until your first payment has cleared.

Also as mentioned in a previous post, if you opt to return your existing bins to Greyhound then Access will supply you with new bins for 25euro each (which comes to the 75euro total mentioned previously but I got the impression you can opt for less than 3 bins and pay only according to the number you do take - I could be wrong about that though).

The issue of re-using Greyhound bins by Access remains very contentious. I rang each of the parties concerned and asked specifically about this and the responses remain those already mentioned in previous posts: Access say to go ahead and do this; SDCC say that the bins are entirely the property of Greyhound; Greyhound insist that they *will* collect the bins (about 10 to 15 days after you cancel your account) and that Access cannot just use the bins of another company.

So the things to bear in mind, I guess, are that if you go with Access and opt to re-use Greyhound's bins then you just pay the per-lift Access charges. However, if Greyhound take their bins back and you stick with Access then you'll have to pay 75euro to Access for 3 new bins from them. If Greyhound take their bins back and you decide to go with someone other than Access, in order to avoid incurring the 75euro bin charge, you'll forfeit any unused balance in your Access account.


----------



## milliejones

A very satisfying bit of commentary about our friends in Greyhound Wasters that I came across in Broadsheet.ie today. Can't post the link, but it's worth checking it out - particularly for those who haven't had the pleasure of receiving the leaflets...

Needless to say, I've cancelled my account and they are making a (rather amusing) bru-ha-ha about collecting 'their' bins - and I can't wait for them to try. Might even leave them back myself to their offices (full of course) - or maybe the SDCC deserve them even more...


----------



## Scotsgirl

Is this it?

http://www.broadsheet.ie/2011/10/07/bin-there/


----------



## milliejones

Yes, thanks scotsgirl. that's the link. And thanks to all posters for giving their informaiton, experiences and opinons. I am finding this board really helpful.


----------



## AgathaC

I am glad that you started this thread OP, it got me thinking, and I have switched to another provider!


----------



## PolkaDot

I have successfully made a smooth changeover to Access waste from Greyhound. Still have my original bins too. Greyhound have said they will come to collect my bins but I'm just going to keep them out the back and hopefully they won't follow up on it.


----------



## test123

Recieved my switching forms from Thorntons

For a 140l smaller bin which is what I currently have with Greyhound, the annual service charge is €25 and it's €3.75 per lift.

Much happier with this than Greyhounds €60 fee & pay per weight


----------



## askew70

I moved from Greyhound to Access Waste and received my account information today. I went to their website (www.accesswaste.ie) to pay into my account. Login access to my account is not SSL protected (i.e. my login credentials are not protected/encrypted between my browser and the web server) - that's bad practice but unfortunately not too unusual either. However, once logged in I am presented with a page asking for my credit card details and this page is not SSL protected either (despite wording on the page suggesting that it is). For any customers of Access Waste, be warned that if you submit credit card details via their website in its current state, your credit card details are visible to anyone that may be monitoring traffic to and from either your computer or the web server. Such a setup on the website is unprofessional, and shockingly bad to be honest.

I submitted my concerns to Access Waste via the enquiry form on their site ([broken link removed]) but I'm not sure that's actually working either. In that submission I suggested they take the issue up with whoever manages their website as a matter of urgency. A link on the bottom of the main Access Waste web page suggests that the website was developed by Sunrise Industries (http://www.sunriseindustries.ie/) so I've submitted my concerns to them too via the contact page on their website, on the assumption that they actively manage Access Waste's website. Hopefully they'll sort this out quickly - the fix is relatively simple, which makes it all the more astonishing that the website was so poorly implemented to start with. Maybe if more people submit their concerns via one or both websites this would hurry things along.

In the meantime I strongly advise Access Waste customers to *not* top-up their accounts via the website, providing your credit card details to Access Waste over the phone is currently far safer.


----------



## Sue Ellen

askew70 said:


> In the meantime I strongly advise Access Waste customers to *not* top-up their accounts via the website, providing your credit card details to Access Waste over the phone is currently far safer.



You could also use the payzone system in the meantime.  I paid the €24 start-up transaction payment (free of charge) in our local garage.


----------



## askew70

For info, Access Waste's website seems to have been sorted now in that once you've logged in the page for submitting credit card details is now protected/encrypted. The initial login step is still not encrypted though, but that's sadly a failing of many websites. 

A different problem, but the website seems to be difficult to acccess this morning and I've had several attempts to access it fail already. Hopefully that's a temporary issue though.


----------



## Sue Ellen

See Access have [broken link removed]


----------



## Newbie!

We just changed over to thorntons and sent the letter to greyhound asking them to collect the old bins. Has anyone had theirs colldcted yet? Are they obliged to collect them or can we dispose of them? We're hiring a skip next week and am just thinking it'd be easier for us to dump them ourselves.


----------



## PolkaDot

I've heard stories of people having to wait a long time and having to contact GH several times before their bins were collected.

In my case, I moved to Access but wanted to keep my bins, so I'm happy enough that GH haven't come looking for them, even though they told me they would come to take them.

My guess is that unless you really pester them to do it, it's unlikely they'll come. But if you throw them out and then they come looking, not sure what you'll do then.


----------



## Janeymac1234

*Greyhound charges*

Hopefully someone can advise me to whether this is okay to do, I have an account with geryhound but am in the process of moving to Thorntons as many people seem to be, have my bins from Thorntons and paid my charge, I have been leaving out my greyhound bin to use up the remaining credit I have on my account, however when I checked it the other day it was minus 40 euro, and I know that shouldn't be the case, I contacted them and they deducted the €60 annual service charge without any notification. Is this legal? I thought that I topped that up for bin collections only, and that they would have to get some sort of authorisation from me before deducting anything else. Surely that means they can deduct anything they like as they see fit, without my authorisatin? Now I've paid annual charges to both companies. Have contacted them, am waiting for a reply, has this happened to anyone else?
Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen

Along with Access's Happy Christmas and New Year greeting they have notified new annual charge on 'pay-by-lift' of €50 to be paid €25 1/2/12 and €25 1/8/'12 

They obviously changed their minds about increasing the lift charge which they had originally said they would do in early '12.


----------



## polo1

This post has been very informative.
We live in a fairly rural location in south Dublin. We never got informed from SDCC regarding the changeover.
We had 60 euro on our SDCC card which has now transferred to greyhound which I am not happy about.
Do I have any recourse with SDCC? Will greyhound refund me?
Only found out last wk when my green bin wasn't collected.
Thanks for your advice


----------



## nuls

I actually paid greyhound the 60 euro and left me bin out every two weeks at 6.50 per lift paid in advance.  My bin is not being collected now because I was informed that I owe them 27euro.  When I enquired why, (I have never left a bin out without paying first 10.50 and then 6.50) I was told that I owed money.

I was informed that the bin would only be collected on payment of arrears plus the standard 6.50.  My problem is that when greyhound took over, they said it would be cheaper.  I am now informed that if I pay 12.50 or 13.50 per lift I will not get myself into arrears as the standard lift is 20kilo and my lifts were heavier.  Does anyone have any suggestions, as my bins are weighing heavy with nappies.


----------



## PolkaDot

nuls, I would move your account to Thorntons or Access Waste as they do not have a "pay by weight" system. It is a fixed price per bin lift.

If your bins were very heavy then they probably cost more than the "standard" prices. The prices with Greyhound are now totally dependent on the weight.

I would contact Greyhound and ask them how much your bin lifts have been since the change of price structure in October. You'll probably be in for a shock. I have heard stories of brown bins costing €11 to be emptied due to the weight.


----------



## PolkaDot

Sue Ellen said:


> They obviously changed their minds about increasing the lift charge which they had originally said they would do in early '12.



What do you mean by this? Had Access said they would not bring in an annual charge? Instead they were just going to increase the bin lift prices?

All I can remember is that they said they would freeze their prices until Feb 2012, but I don't think they said any more than that?


----------



## Sue Ellen

PolkaDot said:


> What do you mean by this? Had Access said they would not bring in an annual charge? Instead they were just going to increase the bin lift prices?
> 
> All I can remember is that they said they would freeze their prices until Feb 2012, but I don't think they said any more than that?



I spoke to a few different people when signing up some months back.  At that time they did not forsee any annual charge but did mention that the 'lift' charge would most likely increase in Jan. '12.


----------



## PolkaDot

Sue Ellen, did Access email you or write to you with the info about the new charge? I have not heard anything from them.


----------



## anotherdub

Sue Ellen said:


> Along with Access's Happy Christmas and New Year greeting they have notified new annual charge on 'pay-by-lift' of €50 to be paid €25 1/2/12 and €25 1/8/'12



Got the same yesterday. Very sly one - I'm sure many people will miss the price increase slotted in between the Christmas greetings and the 2012 collection day changes.

Looks like Access waited until they got as many movers as possible from Greyhound, and then did the exact same thing in the same underhand manner.  What is it about this industry?


----------



## anotherdub

PolkaDot said:


> Sue Ellen, did Access email you or write to you with the info about the new charge? I have not heard anything from them.



Here's what we got [broken link removed].  
And i just notice the reduced service for the brown bins now.


----------



## Sue Ellen

PolkaDot said:


> Sue Ellen, did Access email you or write to you with the info about the new charge? I have not heard anything from them.



They wrote.  Same stuff that anotherdub recd.  Sneaky alright but in light of the weight charges that people are experiencing with Greyhound they still appear to be the cheapest around.

I could be totally wrong but I get the impression that this is a tough business to be in these days.  People are economising so much that quite a lot do not put their bins out very often.  If not enough people do so then the companies will find it hard to stay in business.


----------



## AgathaC

Just wondering if any of you, who have switched away from Greyhound have been refunded any amount outstanding in your account with them? There was a very small balance in mine, it has not been refunded, to date. I have emailed them a number of times to ask that they remove the bins. That hasnt happened either.


----------



## askew70

Sue Ellen said:


> Along with Access's Happy Christmas and New Year greeting they have notified new annual charge on 'pay-by-lift' of €50 to be paid €25 1/2/12 and €25 1/8/'12
> 
> They obviously changed their minds about increasing the lift charge which they had originally said they would do in early '12.



Something else to note is that on the flyer they state that the max weight limit on a 240L bin is 40kg and on a 140L bin is 25kg, according to South Dublin County Council Bye-Laws. These are indeed the weight limits listed in [broken link removed]. However what is not clear is what Access Waste will do if your bin exceeds this weight - in [broken link removed] they state a max weigh limit of 60kg for a 240L bin and 30kg for a 120L bin (presumably that is a typo on their part and should read "140L bin"). So, will they refuse to collect a 240L bin weighing more than 40L? This is one of the things I'm planning to check with them before deciding whether to remain with them and pay their service charge as they are now more expensive than Thorntons (service charge is the same for both, Access Waste's per-lift charge is higher).


----------



## chrisboy

askew70 said:


> Something else to note is that on the flyer they state that the max weight limit on a 240L bin is 40kg and on a 140L bin is 25kg, according to South Dublin County Council Bye-Laws. These are indeed the weight limits listed in [broken link removed]. However what is not clear is what Access Waste will do if your bin exceeds this weight - in [broken link removed] they state a max weigh limit of 60kg for a 240L bin and 30kg for a 120L bin (presumably that is a typo on their part and should read "140L bin"). So, will they refuse to collect a 240L bin weighing more than 40L? This is one of the things I'm planning to check with them before deciding whether to remain with them and pay their service charge as they are now more expensive than Thorntons (service charge is the same for both, Access Waste's per-lift charge is higher).



As i live on my own, i decided to stay with thorntans and change my bin to the smaller 140 litre bin, which only incurs an annual fee of 25 euro.. It also means i can put my bin out more often, which, admittedly is very rare..


----------



## ClubMan

In case it helps anybody:

*Key Post* Dublin City Council area household refuse collection options


----------



## larbar

Not sure if this discussion is still relevant but thought I'd add the following.Like a lot of people in Lucan, I was 'changed' over to Greyhound and because I had money in my account,it seemed easier to stay because I suspected that getting the money back was not going to be easy done.Anyway,I and it appears a lot of others didn't know what was coming.
I was sort of sure or as sure as I could be that when the change took place the agreement was for €6.50 per black bin lift but as all the brochures were gone, wasn't sure that sure and reading here, this has been confirmed.So I don't know when the pay by weight arrived because I was never notified.There is just my wife and myself living here, our waste in minimal and in a strange way,pay by weight suited.Until last week that is when our bin weight went from an average of about 12L since they started to weight to over 25 in the one week.Nothing extra in it but even if there was an extra bit for some reason,it certainly could not be enough to double the weight?
So, did the truck make a mistake or did someone somehow put 25L extra into my bin without me knowing and me at all times in the house? I can't get an answer from them and it seems the question posed earlier could be looked at i.e. how do we know how much our bin weighs.Seeing I live on a short road, the chances that someone came along and added the same again in rubbish seems unlikely.But I obviously can't be sure.And yet the bin has to be out from 7am and it would be impossible to monitor it every second.
Now Greyhound has my €60 deposit and it's a case of 'their way or the highway '.I see that Greyhound talk in Litres and Thorntons talk in Kg.Would €7 odd be a better deal for me for a full bin compared to 31c per kg.Strongly thinking of changing over and wonder if Thorntons will let me use the old bin because we know Greyhouond won't take them.


----------



## PolkaDot

The way Greyhound are explaining their new pricing system on their website is a disgrace and very misleading. It gives the impression that you will definitely make savings on your bin collections.

The fact is that it is completely dependant on the weight of your bins, which is something that is very hard to know yourself.

I closed my account with Greyhound as soon as they introduced the new system. I did not pay the €60 annual charge.

If I was you I would bite the bullet now, cut your losses and move to Thorntons or Access Waste. 

Access let me keep my old bins and are using them. (Apparently they are not supposed to be doing this according to Greyhound, but there doesn't seem to be any major issue with it so far).

Ring Thorntons and see if they will give you new bins for free if you sign up with them. If they will then I would go with that.


----------



## larbar

Thanks PolkaDot.Yes,I think you are right.On checking my figures,it seems that for just over half a bin,with little or no weight,the charge was €7.90 which is a long way from the agreed and originally advertised €6.50 per bin and as I say,my charge wasn't even for a full bin.


----------



## RonanC

Greyhound are in the news again - This time stating that they cannot continue to offer a free waste collection service to those who can avail of the waiver scheme. This is gone beyond a joke now. The deal should have been a contract, and not an entire sellout by the Council.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Sue Ellen said:


> I could be totally wrong but I get the impression that this is a tough business to be in these days.  People are economising so much that quite a lot do not put their bins out very often.  If not enough people do so then the companies will find it hard to stay in business.



Its as I thought about this business being cut throat.  Letter received this morning from Access confirming that 'following a review of their operation structure' they will no longer be operating a household wheelie bin collection service.  All their customers will be transferred over to Thorntons on 1st May and they appear to have similar or ever so slightly cheaper charges .

Access do appear to be continuing on with their skip hire and property clearance.


----------



## PolkaDot

I got the same letter. I hope Thorntons don't expect us to pay a full €50 annual charge having already paid Access €25 in February!


----------



## Sue Ellen

PolkaDot said:


> I got the same letter. I hope Thorntons don't expect us to pay a full €50 annual charge having already paid Access €25 in February!



Checked with them and it would appear, quite strangely, that we will still log onto the Access site and check credit and top-up etc. there rather than use the Thornton's one.

Prices will remain the very same as we paid to Access.  €8.00 for black bin and €25 x 2 for this year.

Would have to wonder if Access have done a deal with Thorntons to collect for them.


----------

